# installed a mesquite wall unit last week!



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

It turned out great! The customer is very happy. I did a facebook page for our business recently for some social network marketing. I have uploaded the pics to the FB page at:

http://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=135550733209609&view=wall&refid=17

Please feel free to visit the page and comment as you like. We were going for a naturally distressed look as per our customer's wishes.

If someone reminds me how to upload the pic in this blog I will be happy to. I am very happy with the result of the project. We actually used a woodworkers scrap pile from his back yard to build the wall unit.

And FYI, "red" cherry plywood is a very close match with mesquite lumber and works well together in the same project.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Did anyone get a chance to visit our business FB page?

I just realized I can put pics into this post so i will load them here.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

The customer is very happy. Like most things I photograph, it looks even better in person.

Customer requested distressed naturally and wanted inset.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Very nice piece, Jerry. I'm wondering why you didn't post it as a project?


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

I have not posted in projects but one time and that was a couple years ago. I probably could do that. I personally frequent the forums but not the projects. I have went through the projects pages in the past and everything I seen was top notch. Mostly what i seen there in the past has been fine wood working or exotic high end pieces, where as we do high end cabinetry, but not on the same level as fine artistic woodworking like what I have seen displayed. Of course it has been ages since I have even visited the projects page.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Beautiful! I always wanted to make something out of mesquite, but it is not readily available in our area.

Well done, and as Charlie says, worthy as a project for all to see.


----------



## JFobare (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree…this turned out beautiful! Are the columns between the shelves rounded? How was the mesquite to work with? I would love to use it in a project but can't yet justify the cost of it when its just something for myself 
It's crazy…I've talked with several people here locally that sell mesquite firewood and asked them if they where willing to harvest or set aside a couple small logs while they were getting their firewood and no one wanted anything to do with it. I agree with what you said in your other post…for a such a bountiful tree here in TX what is behind the ridiculous cost…is it difficult to harvest? If you ever come across a decent deal on any keep me in mind.
Joshua


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice looking project. That must have been some scrap pile. Everything must be bigger in Texas. Interesting how regionally different a scrap pile is. Mine would be walnut, white oak and QS sycamore. I am not sure I have touched or seen a mesquite board.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Joshua, the colums were rounded over, hard to see all of that detail in the pics. We cut the rounded caps for the columns on our woodmaster molding machine.

I agree that the price of mesquite is cost prohibitive to allow for usage. I used a scrap pile but that will be the last time I do that. Labor invested in salvaging a scrap pile was also cost prohibitive.

For my future mesquite projects, i am actually going to invest some labor and funds now for future benefits. I intend on stock piling mesquite logs, mainly looking for fallen mesquite. The logs have to be decent enough to mill though. I would like to bring 10-12 logs to mill and then set the planks to air dry for my future customers. I have a friend with a mill and he charges 65 an hour.

The thing i have learned is that speaking from a budget stand point, or at least the customers i have had, i must not spend more then 2.50 bf for lumber while maintaining an adequete budget. I typically buy all of my lumber between 1.50 to 2.50 bf for walnut, hickory, maple, oak, cherry, ash, etc… i have wanted to sell a kitchen in Jabota or maybe mahogany, but I will have to find that customer with that budget.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

Another thing to add. Mesquite cut and machined rather well. No matter what I have read in the past, after using it, I do not find mesquite to be an overly hard wood. Yes it is very hard. But to put in perspective, hickory/pecan is much heavier and harder then mesquite. Mesquite does not feel that heavy in my hands and no problems machining.

Obviously for natural beauty, mesquite is difficult to beat.

My wife actually encouraged me to budget to buy a small sawmill down the road to be able to mill as much mesquite as we want.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful work, Jerry. I missed this earlier because it was not a "project". The title made it sound like an install only… and I need to look at an install like I need a hole in my head, but this is really nice.


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

No problem, im going to have to get into a habit of posting in the projects section. I can understand not being thrilled with install stuff. Installation is my least favorite. In fact i hate install.


----------

